# Two shy kittens need a home - California - MORE PICS



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

The rescue lady I occasionally work for rescued a litter of feral kittens about two months ago. They were thin and scared and infested with fleas, and came down with panleukopenia after a week. Two kittens died, two survived.

Now the kittens are about 4-5 months old, they are gorgeous, and on their way to becoming friendly. The boy is on the shy side but friendly and will let you rub his tummy, the girl is very shy of humans and will hide if you try to pet her - not aggressive at all, though. They are very pretty cats, creamy pale grey with tabby markings, probably will grow into medium haired cats, with beautiful golden eyes.

The problem is, the girl has cerebral damage form panleuk, and walks (to quote the vet who spayed her) "like a drunken sailor". This handicap, added to their shyness, does not make them likely candidates for adoption in the middle of kitten season :? 

So I thought I would post here to give them an additional chance... they need special people to take care of them and show them the world is a nice place full of friendly humans. They have lived in a cage for the past two months, the rescue lady is too overwhelmed to let them out and try to socialize them. I do my best when I go there but it's not often enough to make a big difference. She spent a fortune on vet bills to save these two, but I believe she would be willing to keep the adoption fee minimal if she was convinced they would get in a good loving home.

I am going back to help pretty soon, I will take pictures and post them here. I hope those special kitties will find their family here!  

PS: They are in Los Angeles right now.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh my gosh. That is heartbreaking! Then you get the pics, i can put them on my site too if you want! It's a good thing they are not here in NY. Or I'd be homeless with two more kitties to love!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the offer Julie! I will take anything that will give them an additional chance of a cat-lover spotting them. They are truly lovely cats, and as shy as they might be you can really tell they WILL come around with someone who has time and patience... Most of those people are already overwhelmed with just as many cats as they can handle, though.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Here are a few pictures taken real quick at the adoption event today - I had to just run in and out of the petstore to get some litter, so the shots are not very good. I will take some better pictures when I go to the lady's house during the week.

The girl is the one with the creamy peach and grey markings and the beautiful deep golden eyes; the brother is the grey one with the greenish eyes. Aren't they the prettiest cats??


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're so adorable - what a sad story. 

Look at those little faces. :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I went back there yesterday but my camera battery died before I could take decent pics  

They are still in a cage, and the rescue lady is overwhelmed, she has so many cats and her house is such a stinky mess, it's pretty scary. She spends no time at all trying to socialize them, as a result they are growing more fearful of her, and she won't put them in a bigger cage because then she says she won't be able to grab them when she needs to medicate them... it breaks my heart, if only I were in a pet-friendly, bigger apartment, I would take both of them in and tame them. They are VERY playful, and that alone is such a great way to win their trust... just play play play with them. I wish I had time to go to her place and do that every day, but it's an hour and a half away by bus, and I have five cats at home that want my attention too. Such a heartbreaking situation


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It sounds like they should be transferred to an actual "*rescue*" person. :? 

She's doing* nothing *that will help them get adopted. This is so sad.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


> It sounds like they should be transferred to an actual "*rescue*" person. :?
> 
> She's doing* nothing *that will help them get adopted. This is so sad.


Yes... I agree. But all rescues and fosters, good and bad alike, are in kitties up to their ears, and no one wants new furries to add to their workload. No one has the time for two feralish kittens :? 

I wish she lived closer, or that I had a car... seriously. Or maybe I will find them a great home with someone who will take the time to let them come out of their shells, but in the middle of kitten season, with tons of adorable and friendly cats and kittens for adoption, it does not seem very likely. If I had a house I would not hesitate one second. *sigh*


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

More pictures of the cute kittens - now the boy is really friendly when you approach him quietly, and the girl let me pet her while she was eating her Fancy Feast :wink: 

I found them interim names: Lola and Swirl.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

They're so sweet. It's sad to see them in cages.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

They're very cute. Poor babies.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## Treedog (Aug 13, 2007)

They are soooo cute. I hope someone adopts them who can take the time to tame them down and love them up.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, I never put them on my site. I forgot to come back and check for photos. Did they ever get adopted? Not sure you will get as much feedback about them though now that you aren't working with the lady anymore.


----------

